# DIY CO2 return into my intake on my xp1?



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am new to the site although I have had a few simple freshwater planted tanks in the past as well as 2 reef tanks. I want to get nice growth and so im thinking of adding CO2 into the system via yeast reacter. I just have a question about how I should go about this.

Im going to go with a DIY Yeast CO2 unit. Im thinking of placing the airline tubing going from the reactor to the intake tube of the xp1 filter. Should I place it in the intake or return pipe? Im not sure what would be a better and efficient idea. I have a spray bar as the return.

Im going to seal around the airline tubing using superglue first and then set it with epoxy for 30 minutes.

Any advice and suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Most people just put the airline tubing near or into the intake of the filter.

If you are using DIY CO2, you should try to maintain a steady CO2 rate by staggering a new bottle before your old bottle stops producing CO2.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what i did was put a cigarette filter at the end of the airline tube then tie it with a rubber band just below your intake tube of your filter, you will notice that the cigarette filter will produce a very fine bubbles that will be easily suck up by your filter.

dp


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Though CO2 at intake mixes with water more, it can create air cavity to the line that pose danger to unit. I better put it on safe side, discharge.
My .02c..


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

never thought of that.. umm interesting...I wonder how long that lasts for.

yes straight into the filter intake.



dp12345 said:


> what i did was put a cigarette filter at the end of the airline tube then tie it with a rubber band just below your intake tube of your filter, you will notice that the cigarette filter will produce a very fine bubbles that will be easily suck up by your filter.
> 
> dp


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> what i did was put a cigarette filter at the end of the airline tube then tie it with a rubber band just below your intake tube of your filter, you will notice that the cigarette filter will produce a very fine bubbles that will be easily suck up by your filter.
> 
> dp


Do you ever have to clean out the cigarette filter for maintenance? I have mine beside the intake and it just gets sucked up


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

deuces said:


> Do you ever have to clean out the cigarette filter for maintenance? I have mine beside the intake and it just gets sucked up


What i do is just replace the cigarette filter for maintenance. Just put the end of the plastic tube with the filter about 2" above the intake so the bubbles will go directly to your intake tube.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I been using the cig filter to intake for over a year now, and never had a problem with it coming loose and being sucked up the filter, maybe your not jamming it in far enough?


----------

